# New arrival, Avenger II GMT



## Brizzybrad

Breitling Avenger II GMT A32390

First off, the avenger line never had any appeal to me until I saw this modest size 43mm GMT version. The case is also surprising thin for an avenger.

Box: this is the one thing that was a disappointment. They seem to be getting cheaper and cheaper on the boxing which makes me wonder about the rest of their manufacturing processes.









Dial/hands: IMO Breitling hit a home run on this one. I have always wanted a blue dial B and this is my first. Some of the recent blues that have come out have not appealed to me. This version is Marine Blue. In artificial lighting at some angles it has a matte bright blue look. When I took it outside it looked almost black. It really plays with the light as most breitlings do.

































Bezel: The bezel is sold as a 3rd time zone. I'm not sure about that practically but it goes with the GMT concept. The new larger pearl and different style rider tabs that bend over the crystal work well. The rider tabs do not snag as easily on shirt/jacket. The bezel is the only brushed finish on this watch, everything else is polished.









Crown: it's a typical avenger crown, very easy to get your hands on. Works well, lasts a long time!









PRO III Bracelet: This is a big change for the line. It is a bit thinner than the pro II and has a minor clink if you shake it. The clasp lock is no longer on an angle like the rest of the bracelet. The jury is still out on the pro III, but overall it is very well made and functions perfectly. Oh, and this model has end links, I really don't care much for the no end link look on some of the new models.









































Overall I have a positive first impression of the watch. It's the right size, comfortable on the wrist and has a GMT hand to boot.

A few more pics...


----------



## Dienekes

That is seriously cool. Is it considered a true GMT like Rolex's?


----------



## hchj

Gorgeous! The blue dial oozes quality and class.

It would be perfect if the bracelet is brushed. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpalmer

That's a great looking blue dial; it will add some diversity to your collection. Congrats on your new Breitling!


----------



## Brizzybrad

Dienekes said:


> That is seriously cool. Is it considered a true GMT like Rolex's?


I was hoping someone who really understands this could chime in. All I know is there is some deal with the GMT hand jumping. This one only jumps when you set it. I feel like I am missing something on this subject. I use GMT daily, and what I need the watch to do is read out the current GMT clearly. This watch does that.

office GMT vs traveller GMT? Someone please educate....


----------



## O2AFAC67

Absolutely stunning piece and a very enjoyable read. Almost like being there to enjoy with you! One of the nicest blue dials I've ever seen and with just the right amount of "a touch of red". Beautiful. Simply beautiful. Congratulations on the terrific acquisition and wear it in good health!
Best,
Ron


----------



## trueblue40

Congratulations, that GMT looks stunning. I am toying between this and the baton dial Seawolf for next year and your pics have made the choice a lot harder. Can I please ask what size wrist you have? Enjoy your new Breitling. Nick


----------



## RTea

Brizzybrad said:


> I was hoping someone who really understands this could chime in. All I know is there is some deal with the GMT hand jumping. This one only jumps when you set it. I feel like I am missing something on this subject. I use GMT daily, and what I need the watch to do is read out the current GMT clearly. This watch does that.
> 
> office GMT vs traveller GMT? Someone please educate....


On a true GMT like the Rolex Explorer/GMT and Omega GMT models, the main hour hand is independently adjustable forward or backwards without having to hack the movement. So when you travel, you can quickly and easily change the main hour hand to local time while the GMT hand stays wherever it was.

On most GMT movements employing the stock ETA 2893, the GMT hand is independently adjustable but the main hour hand is not. So this is better if you stay local but want to track other timezones. The former version is better for traveling.


----------



## Brizzybrad

trueblue40 said:


> Congratulations, that GMT looks stunning. I am toying between this and the baton dial Seawolf for next year and your pics have made the choice a lot harder. Can I please ask what size wrist you have? Enjoy your new Breitling. Nick


My wrist is 7 1/2 inches. I also looked at the seawolf. It's really nice, just not my style. I have a personal limitation to 44mm and under. Also to consider is the thickness, I think the seawolf is something crazy like 18 mm tall. That's a serious hunk of metal.


----------



## Brice

Congrats on this new acquisition, very stunning indeed !
It looks well balanced on your wrist, large but not prominent, and a wonderful dial.
Enjoy, and wear it in good health.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## fjcamry

Congratulations on the new Avenger. It fits in your collection of B's. Not as prominent as the Avengers of the past, but still an updated model.


----------



## LazySteve89

Congratulations on the beautiful watch and thank you for the review!



Brizzybrad said:


> Box: this is the one thing that was a disappointment. They seem to be getting cheaper and cheaper on the boxing which makes me wonder about the rest of their manufacturing processes.


I wouldn't worry about the box, that's not what you're (or at least it souldn't be) paying for. Have you ever seen the packaging for a Patek Calatrava? It's nothing fancy at all but there's a Patek inside! I in no way intend to compare Breitling with Patek, I'm just trying to convey that what a watch comes in is irrelevant. Hell, I've bought cigars, cognac, scotch and wine that came wrapped in nicer bologna than a Calatrava.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Absolutely gorgeous Breitling. Thanks for the photos and narrative. That blue is truly beautiful -- congrats!

As for the GMT-related questions that have been posed here, I believe that the Avenger II has the Breitling Caliber 32 movement, which would mean that it has a jump GMT hand (but the hour hand can't be set independently). In contrast, the Caliber B04 does have the capability of setting the hour hand independently.


----------



## matt93

Great pics & review.


----------



## Don Indiano

Thanks for this review of a very beautiful timepiece!


----------



## al358

Absolutely stunning. Congratulations and wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## rvbert8

Since there is finally another Avenger II GMT thread on here, I thought it might be nice for others to see the Stencil version in the same thread.

I've had it a few months and its great. I think I like the Baton version better the more I see it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GovtFunded

I actually prefer the stenciled number dial to the baton on this specific watch due to the bezel. It's very uniform in appearance and, to me, looks perfect. What's unfortunate, I think, is that the stenciled number dial only comes in the Volcano Black. I've seen the blue dial at ADs and was smitten. I would have purchased same day if I could have received a blue in color and stenciled number dial. I'm waiting to see what the new year brings us in possible changes to the line before I commit to a blue/baton dial GMT. That is my only concern as I'm sold on the Avenger II GMT.


----------



## MarkingTime

Really nice watch. Congrats.


----------



## JC99

That's a beauty.. I purchased my very first Breitling lately and I was considering between the gmt & the seawolf but I chose the seawolf instead.


----------



## Brizzybrad

Quick update...

After a few weeks and plenty of travel I am sold on the 3rd time zone bezel. I simply leave the watch set on my home time zone and slave the bezel (3rd tz) to the GMT hand when changing time zones. It's quick, easy to read, and I never have to reset the hands. It's a great feature for an "office GMT"...

I also put it on a blue Hershey strap which tones down the bling nicely...


----------



## franzy

Thanks for the update. Are the lugs 24mm? That ProIII bracelet looks awesome. We'd love the see pics on the Hershey rubber! (pics or the strap change didn't happen :-!:-!)



Brizzybrad said:


> Quick update...
> 
> After a few weeks and plenty of travel I am sold on the 3rd time zone bezel. I simply leave the watch set on my home time zone and slave the bezel (3rd tz) to the GMT hand when changing time zones. It's quick, easy to read, and I never have to reset the hands. It's a great feature for an "office GMT"...
> 
> I also put it on a blue Hershey strap which tones down the bling nicely...


----------



## Brizzybrad

22mm lugs


----------



## Dedmanzhand

Looks just as good on the rubber!

I have the Avenger II Seawolf (yellow), and am seriously considering the GMT next. Just a little worried that it will be a very similar looking watch, and like to keep my collection a little diverse.

I really like the Superocean Heritage, but it has the same calibre 17 movement as my Seawolf too. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Zeek805

Great looking watch. I personally like the Pro II better than the Pro III, but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Doc J

I'm always a fan of blue dialed B's (have a few!), and this one looks great!

Now to just brush the case and bracelet...


----------



## Brizzybrad

Update, I think I just found the right kit for this watch. 112X


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brizzybrad said:


> Update, I think I just found the right kit for this watch. 112X


Yep. That's it! Perfect match and gorgeous. :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## trueblue40

Okay, enough is enough. Stop it!
I have to wait till July before I can get one of these and your continual pictures showing how beautiful and versatile this beauty is, is driving me up the wall.

Only joking, keep the pics coming and enjoy it.

Nick.


----------



## IrixGuy

That looks great on the rubber! Have you taken it for a swim or shower yet? Just wondering how well it performs. My Super Avenger leaked twice and I had to ship it to Breitling USA twice for service. It'll never go near water again LOL but I still love that piece! I'm looking to add another tool/wear anywhere piece and this one caught my eye because of the GMT plus water resistance. Cheers!


----------



## JF330

Agreed on the thickness of the watch being a nice surprise. I liked this combo during recent visit to AD. Btw - am I only one that takes pics of all the pieces l like and then scrolls through during boring meetings dreaming of next purchase?


----------



## IrixGuy

Nice pic! I'm definitely going with the batons...not sure if I want this dial color or the blue color though.


----------



## Brizzybrad

IrixGuy said:


> That looks great on the rubber! Have you taken it for a swim or shower yet? Just wondering how well it performs. My Super Avenger leaked twice and I had to ship it to Breitling USA twice for service. It'll never go near water again LOL but I still love that piece! I'm looking to add another tool/wear anywhere piece and this one caught my eye because of the GMT plus water resistance. Cheers!


Irixguy,

i must admit that I don't have the stones or feel it necessary to swim or shower with my watch on. I am pretty anal and if I was on a diving trip I would wear a modest diver with good lume. It does however look great on the rubber strap. After 3 months I find the leather on deploy to be the perfect kit. I'm toying with having my pro iii bracelet brushed :/. I'm sure the 300 meter rating is legit. I was attracted to this watch for the low profile and GMT. For me it's "just right". Good luck and make sure to post pics!

Jeff


----------



## PNCSX

That is a nice watch!


----------



## BreitlingWarrior

That looks lovely!


----------



## Mike44

I like a lot the Blue Dial Breitlings and how the AR coat changes the blue into different tones. Nice watch! I went with the Seawolf in Blue.

Congrats,:-!


----------



## guzzijason

Hey folks, new member here. I just got a new Avenger II GMT as well, which I am loving! I got the version with the "volcano black" dial, and baton markers. I was looking for a more casual look with this watch, so I went with the rubber Diver Pro III strap, with the intention of playing around with various NATO straps. I think this particular watch was tailor made for a Bond strap 










This watch joins my IWC Spitfire UTC as the 2nd GMT watch in my collection. Comes in handy, as my work deals with many UTC coordinated network devices.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello, and share my photo. I think the Avenger II series are gorgeous watches!

__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guzzijason

And another shot in a leather NATO:










__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjcamry

I used to think NATO was a solution to 'de-blinging' the watch, but then the more I looked at my own family photos taken, the more I realized how much it appears as half a watch. I believe now that bracelet or leather is the way to wear the watch. Rubber strap is ok with a fashion watch, but NATO will appear to tight on the wrist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guzzijason

That's fine... I actually prefer to wear my watches a bit on the tight side anyway. Besides, I have a watch with dress leather, I have multiple watches with metal bracelets. For this watch, I wanted something different. So far, I'm happy with the NATOs, but I understand they may not be to everyone's taste.

__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311

I sure didn't need to see this thread after buying 2 Breitlings this past month. I think I see another in my crosshairs. Very, very nice looking watch. I wish I never clicked on this thread!


----------



## rvbert8

Jf330. Is that a cream, or more of the silver? Can you comment whether the color is closer to the steel fish White/Silver or if it is a different color altogether more attuned to the B01 Sierra silver?


----------



## rvbert8

I have been wearing the watch a lot recently. I have finally began to enjoy wearing the pro iii bracelet, but still prefer the pro ii.

My only thought at this point, is that I wish it was a countdown bezel rather than a time zone.


----------



## msa

Beautiful watch. For me, the jumping hour hand is useful for when I'm traveling. The jumping GMT hand is useful when I'm "desk traveling"-- I'm not traveling, but dealing with people in other timezones. The rotating bezel adds more timezones. The rotating bezel also allows use for travel, but with the hour and minute hands becoming redundant.



Brizzybrad said:


> Breitling Avenger II GMT A32390
> 
> First off, the avenger line never had any appeal to me until I saw this modest size 43mm GMT version. The case is also surprising thin for an avenger.
> 
> Box: this is the one thing that was a disappointment. They seem to be getting cheaper and cheaper on the boxing which makes me wonder about the rest of their manufacturing processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial/hands: IMO Breitling hit a home run on this one. I have always wanted a blue dial B and this is my first. Some of the recent blues that have come out have not appealed to me. This version is Marine Blue. In artificial lighting at some angles it has a matte bright blue look. When I took it outside it looked almost black. It really plays with the light as most breitlings do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bezel: The bezel is sold as a 3rd time zone. I'm not sure about that practically but it goes with the GMT concept. The new larger pearl and different style rider tabs that bend over the crystal work well. The rider tabs do not snag as easily on shirt/jacket. The bezel is the only brushed finish on this watch, everything else is polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown: it's a typical avenger crown, very easy to get your hands on. Works well, lasts a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRO III Bracelet: This is a big change for the line. It is a bit thinner than the pro II and has a minor clink if you shake it. The clasp lock is no longer on an angle like the rest of the bracelet. The jury is still out on the pro III, but overall it is very well made and functions perfectly. Oh, and this model has end links, I really don't care much for the no end link look on some of the new models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I have a positive first impression of the watch. It's the right size, comfortable on the wrist and has a GMT hand to boot.
> 
> A few more pics...


----------



## martbroad

Been awhile but I have mine on a blue rubber and Ocean Racer


----------

